# So How Does One Go About Acquiring a Desert Tort Baby?



## Rhyno47 (Sep 17, 2009)

Keep in mind I'm in Maryland. Also this is for future reference.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 18, 2009)

Sorry, Ryan...its illegal to remove Gopherus agassizii from their native state. Beings as how your are in Maryland, your hopes of acquiring a desert tortoise are slim to none.

If you were in California, Arizona, Utah, Nevada, or any state where they are native, you would apply through any of a number of clubs or rescues. They put your name on a list and when its your turn and one becomes available, they do a yard inspection to be sure your yard is a safe place for a tortoise, and that's all there is to it. You then would apply for a permit with the state agency who handles the permits and the tortoise comes to live with you. Here in California, the tortoise never belongs to you, the permit just allows you to take care of it for the state.

Yvonne


----------



## shelber10 (Sep 18, 2009)

is it possible to acquire one in NY


----------



## Shelly (Sep 18, 2009)

shelber10 said:


> is it possible to acquire one in NY




Nope.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 18, 2009)

Unless you move to a state where they are native to you will never (legally) be abl;e to aquire one. Now if you want to move to a state that has them as native species it is usually very easy to aquire one. I live in california and the easiest way in california to aquire one is to join your local C.T.T.C chapter, there are like 8 to 10 of them and they will be able to help. the states that they are native to I believe are california, Arizona, and maybe new mexico.


----------

